# CBS All Access



## b4pjoe

Just noticed recently that there is now a CBS All Access app on my LG TV. Had never seen that on any LG TV I have owned before. LG Software version 4.70.20.


----------



## b4pjoe

Web OS: 4.7.0-50706 has the app.

Web OS: 3.8.0-61113 does not have the app.


----------



## 1948GG

In general, and I would suspect LG is no different, streaming apps pay the manufacturer to develop and add such apps to their product, including some years of updates. I own several samsung products that slowly become app unusable as they are no longer updated, unlike stand-alone boxes like roku that update apps consistantly.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

I have CBS All Access on my new Samsung 82NU8000 and I have been on the phone several times with CBS All Access because whenever I switch away and come back to CBS All Access I get a message "oops, we're sorry but an error occurred. We're working on it and will be back streaming soon". If I turn the TV off and then back on CBS All Acces comes back, until I switch back ad forth again. They gave me a Case number and said they would get back to me. That was two weeks ago. I followed up with a email complaint to Customer Service and included the Case number. No response.


----------



## wmb

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I have CBS All Access... No response.


Have you tried removing and reinstalling the app? Maybe reboot the TV in between? I'm not sure the TVs reboot every time you 'turn them off.' I think they just enter a sleep mode.

My thought is some component of the app has been corrupted. A clean install may fix it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

Yes I did a uninstall/reinstall. The phone rep had me unplug the TV for 2 minutes and checked on their end for any possible subscription problems. She gave me a Case number and told me she would send it up to a higher tech level. I asked if they were experiencing any kind of hand snake issues. She didn't know what that meant. I have not received any response. I also downloaded CBS All access onto my Firestick. This problem does not exist on my Firestick version but the PQ is noticeably worse via the Firestick.


----------



## Rich

1948GG said:


> In general, and I would suspect LG is no different, streaming apps pay the manufacturer to develop and add such apps to their product, including some years of updates. I own several samsung products that slowly become app unusable as they are no longer updated, unlike stand-alone boxes like roku that update apps consistantly.


Which is why we recommend using streaming devices. Throw in using a TV set remote for the TV apps and you have no end of problems.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I have CBS All Access on my new Samsung 82NU8000 and I have been on the phone several times with CBS All Access because whenever I switch away and come back to CBS All Access I get a message "oops, we're sorry but an error occurred. We're working on it and will be back streaming soon". If I turn the TV off and then back on CBS All Acces comes back, until I switch back ad forth again. They gave me a Case number and said they would get back to me. That was two weeks ago. I followed up with a email complaint to Customer Service and included the Case number. No response.


Again: _Which is why we recommend using streaming devices. Throw in using a TV set remote for the TV apps and you have no end of problems.
_
Rich


----------



## Rich

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Yes I did a uninstall/reinstall. The phone rep had me unplug the TV for 2 minutes and checked on their end for any possible subscription problems. She gave me a Case number and told me she would send it up to a higher tech level. I asked if they were experiencing any kind of hand snake issues. She didn't know what that meant. I have not received any response. I also downloaded CBS All access onto my Firestick. This problem does not exist on my Firestick version but the PQ is noticeably worse via the Firestick.


Try an Apple TV box or the new Nvidia Shield. Less expensive would be the Fire TV Cube, which is a helluva lot more powerful than any Fire Stick and you can get the Cubes on sale at a decent price. I just bought a second generation Cube and it's wicked fast. Someone might think the Cubes are for voice control usage only, that's so wrong it's ridiculous. Simply put, the second generation Cubes are the most powerful Fire TV devices we've ever used.

Rich


----------



## dod1450

It would be nice if the LG have both Kanopy and Hoopla available.


----------



## wmb

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Yes I did a uninstall/reinstall. The phone rep had me unplug the TV for 2 minutes and checked on their end for any possible subscription problems. She gave me a Case number and told me she would send it up to a higher tech level. I asked if they were experiencing any kind of hand snake issues. She didn't know what that meant. I have not received any response. I also downloaded CBS All access onto my Firestick. This problem does not exist on my Firestick version but the PQ is noticeably worse via the Firestick.


Next step would be factory reset of the TV, assuming that results in a clean install of the OS.

I'm not sure what handshake issues might be. I would think they are making a web request. The fact that it's working on other devices with your account leads me to believe there is a configuration problem with that app on that device.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> Which is why we recommend using streaming devices. Throw in using a TV set remote for the TV apps and you have no end of problems.
> 
> Rich


Agree on this _most_ of the time. In my case I was glad to see it on my LG in the hopes the LG my wife watches would have it too as she does not do well with having to switch to another HDMI input and using another streaming device but she does OK using the TV apps. Alas her LG is the one year older model that still doesn't have the CBS All Access app.


----------



## wmb

b4pjoe said:


> Agree on this _most_ of the time. In my case I was glad to see it on my LG in the hopes the LG my wife watches would have it too as she does not do well with having to switch to another HDMI input and using another streaming device but she does OK using the TV apps. Alas her LG is the one year older model that still doesn't have the CBS All Access app.


Try updating the operating system on the TV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

Yeah I tried that. It says it is up to date so my guess is that it will only be available on LG TV's running web os 4 or higher.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> Agree on this _most_ of the time. In my case I was glad to see it on my LG in the hopes the LG my wife watches would have it too as she does not do well with having to switch to another HDMI input and using another streaming device but she does OK using the TV apps. Alas her LG is the one year older model that still doesn't have the CBS All Access app.


My wife struggled with the HDMI input thing too. Bought the first Cube, put it in the family room and showed her how to use the Cube to change inputs. Solved that problem quickly. Had to put Cubes on all the TV sets after that. The Cube is the best HDMI switch I've ever had.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner

b4pjoe said:


> Agree on this _most_ of the time. In my case I was glad to see it on my LG in the hopes the LG my wife watches would have it too as she does not do well with having to switch to another HDMI input and using another streaming device but she does OK using the TV apps. Alas her LG is the one year older model that still doesn't have the CBS All Access app.


I solved that problem using Harmony Elites. My wife has no problem pressing on the touch screen where it says "Watch FireTV" or "Watch a Movie". I installed one in the family room and one in the home theater. The AV equipment installed in each area is vastly different but the Elites mask all that complexity for her.


----------



## dod1450

I do not have CBS access on my TV. I am running Webos 5.x


----------



## b4pjoe

From what I gather the latest version of webos is 4.5. Are you sure that 5 isn't the version of the LG firmware? My wife's LG is running webos 3 but the LG firmware is 5.x and it is not available on it either.


----------



## b4pjoe

mjwagner said:


> I solved that problem using Harmony Elites. My wife has no problem pressing on the touch screen where it says "Watch FireTV" or "Watch a Movie". I installed one in the family room and one in the home theater. The AV equipment installed in each area is vastly different but the Elites mask all that complexity for her.


If I give her another remote to use it will probably need to be surgically removed from an uncomfortable spot.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> If I give her another remote to use it will probably need to be surgically removed from an uncomfortable spot.


Damn near exactly what happened when I bought the first Harmony remote. Thought I was making things simpler and failed miserably again.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

Just found this about LG TV's and CBS All Access:

CBS All Access Help Center:

Which LG TV models are supported by CBS All Access?

We support LG smart TVs running web OS 4.0 and higher on 2018 to current models.


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> Damn near exactly what happened when I bought the first Harmony remote. Thought I was making things simpler and failed miserably again.
> 
> Rich


Thankfully I had the opposite reaction. I put all the OEM remotes away in a drawer and gave wife the Elite. I just told her if you want to do something just look at the remote and push the button, or on the screen, that is labeled for what you want to do. She loved it and we have never looked back. The other issue that my Elites solved was the old...point the remote at the device for a certain amount of time...issue. You don't have to point the remote at anything. That was always a big one and I think that really sold her.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> Just found this about LG TV's and CBS All Access:
> 
> CBS All Access Help Center:
> 
> Which LG TV models are supported by CBS All Access?
> 
> We support LG smart TVs running web OS 4.0 and higher on 2018 to current models.


More BS from a support group?

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

Actually from the CBS website FAQ.


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> Thankfully I had the opposite reaction. I put all the OEM remotes away in a drawer and gave wife the Elite. I just told her if you want to do something just look at the remote and push the button, or on the screen, that is labeled for what you want to do. She loved it and we have never looked back. The other issue that my Elites solved was the old...point the remote at the device for a certain amount of time...issue. You don't have to point the remote at anything. That was always a big one and I think that really sold her.


This is the Harmony I bought and returned: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IAKLM54/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Didn't buy it with the intent of returning it. Nobody used it. If I took all my dedicated remotes and hid them I'd...I don't know what she'd do, wouldn't be pleasant.

Rich


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> Actually from the CBS website FAQ.


And not up to date?

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

I think it is up to date since I was just able to get the CBS All Access app on my TV in the last week. Before that I'd never seen the app available on it.


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> This is the Harmony I bought and returned: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IAKLM54/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Didn't buy it with the intent of returning it. Nobody used it. If I took all my dedicated remotes and hid them I'd...I don't know what she'd do, wouldn't be pleasant.
> 
> Rich


Unfortunately that was literally the worst Harmony remote layout they ever made. They don't use that layout anymore...


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> Unfortunately that was literally the worst Harmony remote layout they ever made. They don't use that layout anymore...


Figures, with my luck. Still have the Harmony 650, programmed for every device in the room. Nobody uses it.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> Figures, with my luck. Still have the Harmony 650, programmed for every device in the room. Nobody uses it.
> 
> Rich


I've had several 650's in the past. The big problem they have is they are not hub based and so Ir only. So they won't work with things like FireTV that use BT. They also need to be pointed at the right place for a certain period of time or things can get out of sequence and won't work. The hub based Harmony remotes don't have those problems. They can do Ir, BT, and ip thru your home WiFi.


----------



## billsharpe

I have five remotes - Frontier FiOS TV, Roku TV, Apple TV, DVD Player, and Sony Stereo Receiver. Most of the time the FiOS remote is used for watching or recording programs. The Roku TV remote is needed to watch streaming programs or to switch to Apple TV, DVD Player, or OTA television input. I suppose a Harmony remote would be able to handle all of this and reduce the clutter, but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra cost and trouble of programming it, then remembering which button does what.

Edit: Just saw the price of the Harmony Elite on Amazon and decided to pass.


----------



## Brad_73

billsharpe said:


> I have five remotes - Frontier FiOS TV, Roku TV, Apple TV, DVD Player, and Sony Stereo Receiver. Most of the time the FiOS remote is used for watching or recording programs. The Roku TV remote is needed to watch streaming programs or to switch to Apple TV, DVD Player, or OTA television input. I suppose a Harmony remote would be able to handle all of this and reduce the clutter, but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra cost and trouble of programming it, then remembering which button does what.
> 
> Edit: Just saw the price of the Harmony Elite on Amazon and decided to pass.


Just to point something out: You don't have to remember anything with a properly programmed universal remote. It is meant so that 'anyone' can use the system. Including a child. If someone new comes into your home and you hand them the remote and they can't figure out how to do what they want... then it wasn't programmed properly (or the remote layout sucks).

The issue of it being worth it... How much is it worth having a system that is easy to use? If you are dealing with a table full of remotes and other people in the house won't even bother trying to watch TV until you are home and work it for them. Then WTF!?!?
IMO if you are spending the money for ALL those devices hooked to the TV & audio system, then you can spend the money for a proper control system. Otherwise you are just being frugal about the wrong things. The interface (remote) to control everything, is more important than anything else in the system.
Otherwise, just cut it down to one source so no switching or complicated remote juggling is necessary. So everyone in the house can enjoy. Most of those devices have the ability to at least control audio from the OEM remote.


----------



## mjwagner

Brad_73 said:


> Just to point something out: You don't have to remember anything with a properly programmed universal remote. It is meant so that 'anyone' can use the system. Including a child. If someone new comes into your home and you hand them the remote and they can't figure out how to do what they want... then it wasn't programmed properly (or the remote layout sucks).
> 
> The issue of it being worth it... How much is it worth having a system that is easy to use? If you are dealing with a table full of remotes and other people in the house won't even bother trying to watch TV until you are home and work it for them. Then WTF!?!?
> IMO if you are spending the money for ALL those devices hooked to the TV & audio system, then you can spend the money for a proper control system. Otherwise you are just being frugal about the wrong things. The interface (remote) to control everything, is more important than anything else in the system.
> Otherwise, just cut it down to one source so no switching or complicated remote juggling is necessary. So everyone in the house can enjoy. Most of those devices have the ability to at least control audio from the OEM remote.


The Elites are expensive but well worth it IMO. We have one in our family room and one in our home theater. Their is simply no way my wife could watch anything in either location if it wasn't for the Elites. And as has been said, no need to remember anything, the buttons, and touch screen, do exactly what they say and they are clearly marked and back lit. Yes, they take time and effort to get programmed correctly but once done they are relatively foolproof.


----------



## Brad_73

mjwagner said:


> The Elites are expensive but well worth it IMO. We have one in our family room and one in our home theater. Their is simply no way my wife could watch anything in either location if it wasn't for the Elites. And as has been said, no need to remember anything, the buttons, and touch screen, do exactly what they say and they are clearly marked and back lit. Yes, they take time and effort to get programmed correctly but once done they are relatively foolproof.


Expensive is a relative term. 
Harmony really is near the bottom end as far as price goes, making it a relatively good value. Other control system manufacture have similar systems for about the same price but come with other things to consider (such as self programming not near as easy or even possible). While other systems can be much more expensive, some getting well over $10k. But that is comparing apples & oranges, since those systems go WAY beyond what Harmony can do. And is unnecessary for what is discussed in this thread.

The only other way to get cheaper control, is to buy used. There are sometimes good deals on used remotes from eBay or Amazon's used section. But you have to be familiar with what you are buying. 
I often keep some used remotes in stock for someone that 'really' needs one for their system (lots of interacting components) but refuses to pay the price for a new one. These people are usually paying me to program however, so the overall savings buying used is only so much.


----------



## Rich

billsharpe said:


> I have five remotes - Frontier FiOS TV, Roku TV, Apple TV, DVD Player, and Sony Stereo Receiver. Most of the time the FiOS remote is used for watching or recording programs. The Roku TV remote is needed to watch streaming programs or to switch to Apple TV, DVD Player, or OTA television input. I suppose a Harmony remote would be able to handle all of this and reduce the clutter, but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra cost and trouble of programming it, then remembering which button does what.
> 
> Edit: Just saw the price of the Harmony Elite on Amazon and decided to pass.


The Harmony remotes are almost ridiculously easy to program but you have a valid concern about remembering which button does what. Much easier to use a dedicated remote, I think. Just a personal opinion.

Rich


----------



## reubenray

I have refused to pay for CBS All Access, but the Star Trek Picard trailer has me wanting to. Are you required to have this for a certain amount of time?


----------



## Rich

Brad_73 said:


> Just to point something out: You don't have to remember anything with a properly programmed universal remote. It is meant so that 'anyone' can use the system. Including a child. If someone new comes into your home and you hand them the remote and they can't figure out how to do what they want... then it wasn't programmed properly (or the remote layout sucks).
> 
> The issue of it being worth it... How much is it worth having a system that is easy to use? If you are dealing with a table full of remotes and other people in the house won't even bother trying to watch TV until you are home and work it for them. Then WTF!?!?
> IMO if you are spending the money for ALL those devices hooked to the TV & audio system, then you can spend the money for a proper control system. Otherwise you are just being frugal about the wrong things. The interface (remote) to control everything, is more important than anything else in the system.
> Otherwise, just cut it down to one source so no switching or complicated remote juggling is necessary. So everyone in the house can enjoy. Most of those devices have the ability to at least control audio from the OEM remote.


So you can hand an Elite to anyone not familiar with the Harmony remotes and they can instantly use them for all their commands? I know you can't do that with a 650 or the Ultimate 1 that I purchased and quickly returned. I tried.

Why do folks that use the universal remotes think those of us that use dedicated remotes have a bunch of remotes close to hand at all times? I use one remote at a time and have virtually no use for the remotes of my AVRs/soundbars or TV sets. If I actually need one of those I have to hunt for it.

Ease of use? I have yet to see a universal remote that is as easy to use as a dedicated remote.

What you think of as a "proper control system" seems to me to be rather complicated and I've been trying to simplify my TV viewing experience.

But, I've never had an Elite and at that price I'm happy to stay with my dedicated remotes. This is another YMMV thing and to make it sound like anyone that doesn't use the remote you use is making a big mistake is wrong. I think.

Before you think I'm being frugal about this...I'm not frugal about anything that has to do with television. To the point where I annoy some folks.

Rich


----------



## Rich

reubenray said:


> I have refused to pay for CBS All Access, but the Star Trek Picard trailer has me wanting to. Are you required to have this for a certain amount of time?


Most, if not all, apps make you pay for a month. I just cancelled YTTV, for instance, and I have about 25 days left to use it. CBS is a pretty good app.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> So you can hand an Elite to anyone not familiar with the Harmony remotes and they can instantly use them for all their commands? I know you can't do that with a 650 or the Ultimate 1 that I purchased and quickly returned. I tried.
> 
> Why do folks that use the universal remotes think those of us that use dedicated remotes have a bunch of remotes close to hand at all times? I use one remote at a time and have virtually no use for the remotes of my AVRs/soundbars or TV sets. If I actually need one of those I have to hunt for it.
> 
> Ease of use? I have yet to see a universal remote that is as easy to use as a dedicated remote.
> 
> What you think of as a "proper control system" seems to me to be rather complicated and I've been trying to simplify my TV viewing experience.
> 
> But, I've never had an Elite and at that price I'm happy to stay with my dedicated remotes. This is another YMMV thing and to make it sound like anyone that doesn't use the remote you use is making a big mistake is wrong. I think.
> 
> Before you think I'm being frugal about this...I'm not frugal about anything that has to do with television. To the point where I annoy some folks.
> 
> Rich


If you can read you should be able to operate an Elite that has been properly setup. I have had family and friends at my house and they have been able to pick-up our Elites and use them to watch tv with no instruction on my part. If you can use a streaming device remote you can use an Elite.


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> If you can read you should be able to operate an Elite that has been properly setup. I have had family and friends at my house and they have been able to pick-up our Elites and use them to watch tv with no instruction on my part. If you can use a streaming device remote you can use an Elite.


Must be different than the Ultimate 1 then. How is it different? Are you of the opinion it could replace a D* remote for sports? That would be huge.

Rich


----------



## wmb

reubenray said:


> I have refused to pay for CBS All Access, but the Star Trek Picard trailer has me wanting to. Are you required to have this for a certain amount of time?


You can typically get a free trial for between 7 and 30 days with most apps/streaming services. You need to give them an email address to get a trial (and you can get a free trial for each email address).

You can cancel at any time. If you cancel during the trial period, the service may end immediately. If you cancel during a paid period, it will last through the end of the purchased interval.

With CBS All Access, I think you can trial the ad-free version.

If all you are interested in is Picard, get a trial and binge it. You just have to wait until all episodes have been released.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Rich said:


> Must be different than the Ultimate 1 then. How is it different? Are you of the opinion it could replace a D* remote for sports? That would be huge.
> 
> Rich


Just checked Amazon, they have the Elite on sale: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Har...id=1577808180&sprefix=harmony+,aps,144&sr=8-2

I looked at the remote, where would the 30 Second Click button be on that remote? Obviously, you have me feeling the need to play with a new device...again. Which reminds me, have you had a chance to check out the new Nvidia Shield? Remote looked interesting: https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Shiel...v&qid=1577808593&sprefix=nvidi,aps,165&sr=8-3 Offering says it is 25% faster than the previous generation. Have to see that to believe it.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

The 30 second skip is a long hold on the fast forward or reverse button by default. And as with most things, can be changed to something else.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b4pjoe

reubenray said:


> I have refused to pay for CBS All Access, but the Star Trek Picard trailer has me wanting to. Are you required to have this for a certain amount of time?


They do have a 1 week free trial. Then you pay via the month. $5.99 per month with commercials or $9.99 per month for commercial free. They do have a yearly option which will save you 15% but you are locked in for the full year if you go that route.


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> The 30 second skip is a long hold on the fast forward or reverse button by default. And as with most things, can be changed to something else.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


How long is that "hold"? I have a tendency to "stack" clicks and if I had to hold the button for a period of time I could not do that. I figured the buttons could be changed but I don't see all that many buttons on the remote.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> How long is that "hold"? I have a tendency to "stack" clicks and if I had to hold the button for a period of time I could not do that. I figured the buttons could be changed but I don't see all that many buttons on the remote.
> 
> Rich


Stacking clicks doesn't work so well IMO. I use my Elite for everything except when I'm actually using my Tivo. The Tivo remote is just too good so I just select "watch Tivo" on my Elite and then switch to using the Tivo remote.

IMO, as with all universal remotes, while they can do almost everything that the dedicated remote does, sometimes they aren't as handy at doing it. For all but the Tivo, the Elite is excellent. With Tivo it is just very good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> Must be different than the Ultimate 1 then. How is it different? Are you of the opinion it could replace a D* remote for sports? That would be huge.
> 
> Rich


The layout of the handheld of the Elite is completely different than the Ultimate 1. The Ultimate 1 had a terrible layout with the touch screen in the middle and buttons above and below. Also, IIRC the Ultimate 1 was IR only and was also not hub based.
I bought my Elites after I discontinued D so am not comfortable commenting on it's usability with D. The only observations I will make are that the Elite does not have a "Previous Channel" hard button, although you can assign and label any function that does not have a dedicated hard button onto the touch screen. Of course you could also assign that function to any hard button you wanted to as well (it is fully customizable). Also, like most modern remotes, their are no hard number buttons. If you need number buttons the easiest thing to do is to have a screen with all the number buttons (you can have multiple screen of commands for every device or activity that can be scrolled thru or swiped). The final word of caution is one I give to anyone considering a Harmony Elite. If you are expecting everything to be setup exactly as you want it the first time you will be disappointed. Getting an Elite setup correctly takes time and is an iterative process. Do the initial setup and try it out. You will find commands that you want to use frequently in an activity that are not readily available that you would have to scroll around on the touch screen to get or switch to a device to access. You then either rearrange the commands or add commands or functions on the touch screen or hard buttons to get everything you want during an activity readily available. Then you test it out again and repeat until you have each of your activities and devices setup exactly the way you want them. If you are not willing or able to put in the time and effort to customize it until it's exactly how you want it I would not recommend the Elite.


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> Just checked Amazon, they have the Elite on sale: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-Elite-Remote-Control/dp/B014PDFP9S/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3173BGWV1Q6ST&keywords=harmony+elite&qid=1577808180&sprefix=harmony+,aps,144&sr=8-2
> 
> I looked at the remote, where would the 30 Second Click button be on that remote? Obviously, you have me feeling the need to play with a new device...again. Which reminds me, have you had a chance to check out the new Nvidia Shield? Remote looked interesting: https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Shield-Streaming-Player-Performance/dp/B07YP9FBMM/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1K429Z9OIG1KD&keywords=nvidia+shield+tv&qid=1577808593&sprefix=nvidi,aps,165&sr=8-3 Offering says it is 25% faster than the previous generation. Have to see that to believe it.
> 
> Rich


Never used my Elites with D but with PSVue the 30 second skip was a press of the right/left direction on the d-pad. With YTTV it is a 10 second skip but the same key(s). Also for YTTV holding down right/left on the d-pad lets you quickly "scrub" forward/back.
I have 2 2017 Nvidia Shields . Their is not enough improvement in the new ones to get me to switch. The folks that have compared the two over on the Nvidia forums typically do not support the 25% improvement. Honestly the hardware improvements were minor. The biggest things were DV support and NetFlix ATMOS but I already have both covered with different streaming devices. Oddly enough the new Shields still don't support VP9 provile 2 so still no YouTube HDR. Lots of folks like the new remotes they come with but I use my Elites so not a factor for me.


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> Stacking clicks doesn't work so well IMO. I use my Elite for everything except when I'm actually using my Tivo. The Tivo remote is just too good so I just select "watch Tivo" on my Elite and then switch to using the Tivo remote.
> 
> IMO, as with all universal remotes, while they can do almost everything that the dedicated remote does, sometimes they aren't as handy at doing it. For all but the Tivo, the Elite is excellent. With Tivo it is just very good!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Excellent response, as usual. Not being able to easily stack commands would be troublesome.

Rich


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> Never used my Elites with D but with PSVue the 30 second skip was a press of the right/left direction on the d-pad. With YTTV it is a 10 second skip but the same key(s). Also for YTTV holding down right/left on the d-pad lets you quickly "scrub" forward/back.
> I have 2 2017 Nvidia Shields . Their is not enough improvement in the new ones to get me to switch. The folks that have compared the two over on the Nvidia forums typically do not support the 25% improvement. Honestly the hardware improvements were minor. The biggest things were DV support and NetFlix ATMOS but I already have both covered with different streaming devices. Oddly enough the new Shields still don't support VP9 provile 2 so still no YouTube HDR. Lots of folks like the new remotes they come with but I use my Elites so not a factor for me.


I had a hard time believing the 25% thing. The Shield I tried last year was more than fast enough.

I could swear I was seeing a 15 second click forward and backward on the YTTV app. I know I could get used to that but I was missing the 30 second click.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

Maybe you guys should start a remote thread


----------



## mjwagner

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Maybe you guys should start a remote thread


LOL...yeah we are getting a little ot...


----------



## Rich

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Maybe you guys should start a remote thread


I've learned quite a bit from this thread so far. Hope it keeps going in the same direction.

Rich


----------



## reubenray

b4pjoe said:


> They do have a 1 week free trial. Then you pay via the month. $5.99 per month with commercials or $9.99 per month for commercial free. They do have a yearly option which will save you 15% but you are locked in for the full year if you go that route.


So I could do it like I did with Netflix? I was on a trip in my RV and I knew I would not be able to get satellite reception at several stops. Netflix filled in for when this happened.


----------



## b4pjoe

Yes you can cancel anytime but you do have to pay for a whole month. Once you cancel you'll still have access for the rest of that month that is paid for.


----------



## Brad_73

Rich said:


> Rich


I am not that familiar with the Harmony Elite but I assume (dangerous word) it is similar to other control systems. I do URC and I'll describe how the experience goes for the user on that:

You pickup the remote and it automatically lights up (pickup sensor). The screen shows you a selection of things to do - a typical simple setup might have an icon for Xfinity, DirecTV, or DishNetwork. An icon for a Roku or AppleTV. An Icon for a bluray player. And an Icon for music streaming.
Simply tap 1 of those 4 icons and the system would turn on (TV, Amp, and sources) and go to the correct inputs (TV in, Amp in, etc.). They are watching or listening to what they wanted and the remote is controlling whatever they selected. When they want to go to something different, they press the home button and make another selection from the 4. When they are done using the system, they press the power button. It asks if they want to turn everything off, press yes and everything shuts off.

So to summarize = Pickup remote, press 1 button, and you are watching & controlling what you want. To select something else: Within 2 button presses you are watching & controlling whatever you want. To turn system off: Press 1 button, confirm with a 2nd button press, and done.
How can it get any simpler to use than that? I have a lot of clients that are 70+ years old. If this is easy for them to use then....

The above example was for just 4 simple sources. But you can do anywhere from 2 to 6 on a page; more than 6 gets to cluttered. At that point best to group activities - A/V stuff under 1 tab (DTV, Streaming, disc player, etc.), automation under another (lights, HVAC, shades, etc.) and other stuff (CCTV, locks, alarm, etc.).

I know the Harmony doesn't allow as much customization, so maybe that is the issue? With most every other control system, you have hundreds of icons to choose from (even custom make your own). And every button can be programmed to do any command (or any number of commands) with 1 button press. And you can lay it all out however you want/need.

Again, having multiple remotes is intimidating at best. Someone walking in the room that is not intimate with your system, has NO chance of operating the system and watching what they want. And even people who live with you and have been shown how to use it a few times, may not want to touch it because of the complexity. Don't fool yourself into thinking everyone else is as OK with the 'routine' that has to be done to watch TV, as you are.
People who refuse to understand control systems and/or pay to own them, usually end up with just 1 or 2 sources and dumbed down systems to operate. *Which for a lot of people is fine*. But people with many sources, full surround sound systems, and/or complex setups; they NEED to have a control system. Otherwise it is just silly.

[note]
Reason NOT to have OEM laying around:
The OEM remotes for TVs and A/V receivers can be detrimental to have laying around sometimes. Sometimes there are buttons that can be pressed, that reset settings on the device. So after spending an hour adjusting the TV settings with test patterns, that work was just lost. Or someone pressing a button, putting the audio into some gimmicky DSP mode. The list goes on. So the control system also helps by taking away buttons that are not needed and can cause harm to the user experience.


----------



## inkahauts

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah I tried that. It says it is up to date so my guess is that it will only be available on LG TV's running web os 4 or higher.


If you can afford trying it (return it if you can't get it to work) get a fire tv cube. It should allow your wife to simply say switch to satelite or switch to streaming or... etc... very easy and nice when they work with your equipment.


----------



## Rich

Brad_73 said:


> How can it get any simpler to use than that? I have a lot of clients that are 70+ years old. If this is easy for them to use then....


We have lots of members that are in that age range and none of them seem to be having problems. I'm getting tired of age related comments and the condescension in this post was a bit annoying. One more time: It is my opinion that dedicated remotes make life a lot easier than universal remotes of any kind. That's my opinion based on a whole lot of time using various remotes of all kinds. Nothing you wrote made me want to change that opinion. Again, YMMV.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

I'm with you Rich. If I wanted to go a Universal remote this is what I would need. Back Lighted and easy to read. One button Activate my TV and AVR including volume control. Switch between 3 or 4 inputs. That's about it. If I need to get into a menu to say change picture setting I can use the dedicated remote.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> If you can afford trying it (return it if you can't get it to work) get a fire tv cube. It should allow your wife to simply say switch to satelite or switch to streaming or... etc... very easy and nice when they work with your equipment.


Great to see you climb on that bandwagon! Now if I could just convince my son that the Cube should be part of his setup it would make using his setup a lot better. I actually have a spare first generation Cube sitting on a shelf but that blockhead refuses to even try it. Every time I try to do something on his equipment I have to hunt for remotes. And it's not like he's in his 70's, he's not even 30 yet. Excuse the age rant, it bothers me.

What folks don't seem to understand is the way Amazon Cube works. It's the best, most powerful Fire TV device you can buy. I've been using it in the Amazon environment for the last few days and in that environment you rarely need the Cube's remote. Nothing wrong with the Cube's remote, you just don't need it for much. In fact, if you want to use the remote instead of using voice commands, it's a great remote. They've changed their remotes, they work a lot better know. Real life, using the Cube's remote is a lot faster than the voice controls. Let me be clear...you don't need to use voice controls to do anything with a Cube. The remotes are fine and the experience rivals what you get from an ATV for a lot less money than an ATV.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I'm with you Rich. If I wanted to go a Universal remote this is what I would need. Back Lighted and easy to read. One button Activate my TV and AVR including volume control. Switch between 3 or 4 inputs. That's about it. If I need to get into a menu to say change picture setting I can use the dedicated remote.


I use a Harmony Elite for all but controlling my Tivo, but as I use it less and less, I find that I could do all I need to on the Tivo with the Harmony.
And I can't remember the last time I needed to dig into a tv or other box's to twiddle a setting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lparsons21

Rich,

Yeah the FireTV is an amazing box but I hate the UI!! I’ve got a FireTV Cube and almost never use it since the ATV is so much better IMO.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

Have you had the chance to compare the Cube to the Shield?


----------



## Rich

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I'm with you Rich. If I wanted to go a Universal remote this is what I would need. Back Lighted and easy to read. One button Activate my TV and AVR including volume control. Switch between 3 or 4 inputs. That's about it. If I need to get into a menu to say change picture setting I can use the dedicated remote.


You said recently you were in your seventies, aren't you bothered by all these age related comments? When I went thru my electrician's apprenticeship I found working with the oldest electricians was far better (and a hell of a lot safer) than working with the younger electricians. I began to realize that with age came some sort of wisdom I didn't see in the younger guys. And the older guys had far more skill than the younger guys.

BTW, I do use universal remotes on some of my devices. I use Sideclick remotes. They attach to ATV remotes and Roku remotes and Fire TV remotes and do the little things I need without all the bells and whistles of a Harmony. Inexpensive and they work very well. Here's link to the one I use for the ATVs (I use them on some FTV remotes too): Sideclick Universal Remote Attachment for Apple TV Gen 2, 3, 4 and 5 (4K)
They attach to the dedicated remotes and expand the functions.

Rich


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> I use a Harmony Elite for all but controlling my Tivo, but as I use it less and less, I find that I could do all I need to on the Tivo with the Harmony.
> *And I can't remember the last time I needed to dig into a tv or other box's to twiddle a setting.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Right. I have to hunt for my AVR remotes and TV remotes if I need them. Haven't used the AVR remotes in so long the batteries are probably shot in them. Every time you mention your Tivos it makes me wish D* would have stuck with them. Going from a Tivo to a D* DVR was a big step down when it happened. I liked the peanut remotes and I guess the designers of the Genie's liked them, since they copied the form.

Rich


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Yeah the FireTV is an amazing box but I hate the UI!! I've got a FireTV Cube and almost never use it since the ATV is so much better IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I've always gone back and forth between them. Always thought the PQ was better on the ATVs and stuck with them. I got a second generation Cube a couple weeks ago and that does not seem to be true anymore. I have compared the PQ several times since I got the new Cube (much more powerful than the first gen) and I don't see that PQ difference anymore. I have the ability to put the same content on both platforms and can switch back and forth for the comparison and there's little, if any, difference.

But, I agree. The ATV environment is much more robust than Amazon's site, I think. And much more stable. And much easier to navigate thru.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

Rich, I live in a large retirement community with about 20,000 homes. Many (from golf) know that home entertainment is my passion. Consequently I seem to be the go to guy for help in buying equipment and choosing content providers. Most are in the 70-80 age range. On average they tend to be apprehensive of newer technology, some to the extent of refusing to even consider it. It's taken awhile for smart phones and tablets to become common place. Streaming and streaming devices (Firesticks rule) are looked at as unnecessary as long as cable is available. Even satellite service requires convincing that it's the same as cable. The only thing that's easy to convince them of is that they need a big flat screen TV. Bigger the better. Go figure.


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> You said recently you were in your seventies, aren't you bothered by all these age related comments? When I went thru my electrician's apprenticeship I found working with the oldest electricians was far better (and a hell of a lot safer) than working with the younger electricians. I began to realize that with age came some sort of wisdom I didn't see in the younger guys. And the older guys had far more skill than the younger guys.
> 
> BTW, I do use universal remotes on some of my devices. I use Sideclick remotes. They attach to ATV remotes and Roku remotes and Fire TV remotes and do the little things I need without all the bells and whistles of a Harmony. Inexpensive and they work very well. Here's link to the one I use for the ATVs (I use them on some FTV remotes too): Sideclick Universal Remote Attachment for Apple TV Gen 2, 3, 4 and 5 (4K)
> They attach to the dedicated remotes and expand the functions.
> 
> Rich


I'm 76 and just ignore the ageist crap that shows up now and then. Yeah my mom's generation was a bit resistive to lots of tech, but our generation not so much. Hell, we grew up and matured with all of this stuff. I've got more tech just in my front room than most younger folks I know. But I will admit that I don't use a computer anymore since my iPad Pro 12" does all I need a computer to do.

and with those add on's you talk about, do they come with the duct tape too? . For me, the Harmony is just 2nd nature as I've used one for so many years. And for the AppleTV, well let's just say I hate that remote more than any other.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Have you had the chance to compare the Cube to the Shield?


Sorta. I only had the Shield for a brief time. I made the mistake of getting it around Super Bowl time. Once the SB was over there was nothing on that I wanted to see and had no use for it. The Shield is the fastest streaming box I've ever used. The remote, the old remote, was different. Had a long "slide" for volume and was very responsive. The software, especially for the apps, seemed outdated. But usable. All in all, a fine streaming box. Rather pricey but the new Nvidia Shield is a bit less. Wasn't for the ATVs I'd use a Shield.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Andrew,

In my mix of friends, some are like me and into the tech quite a bit, some are OK with it but somewhat slow to move up and on, and others are as you note, just not into it all all and very resistive. The ones just OK with it are the majority and often it is how transparent the use of tech is that makes the difference. IOW, they use it and like it, but when they have a problem don’t understand it well enough to figure out the cure. That’s when I get the call! 

But I understand liking cable/sat in our age group. It is what we grew up with and are used to. It is so simple to use which certainly has an allure. Most of my friends in my age group have a TV with either cable or sat box, but don’t have any AVR setup and just use the naked TV.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Rich, I live in a large retirement community with about 20,000 homes. Many (from golf) know that home entertainment is my passion. Consequently I seem to be the go to guy for help in buying equipment and choosing content providers. Most are in the 70-80 age range. On average they tend to be apprehensive of newer technology, some to the extent of refusing to even consider it. It's taken awhile for smart phones and tablets to become common place. Streaming and streaming devices (Firesticks rule) are looked at as unnecessary as long as cable is available. Even satellite service requires convincing that it's the same as cable. The only thing that's easy to convince them of is that they need a big flat screen TV. Bigger the better. Go figure.


Everybody seems to be apprehensive of new technology. I have D* installers come to my home and they can't figure out how my setup works...think about that. Nobody I know has ever been able to just sit down and use my equipment. I've had D* supervisors tell me my system can't possibly work and they were not "old". Our family, on my wife's side is made up of people of all ages and not one has ever been comfortable with my setup until it's clearly explained. Once they see what it does the first thing I hear is how can I do this in my home? I'm not surprised by the "apprehension" thing, I just don't think it has all that much to do with age. What you see, where you live, is a totally different experience, I would think.

Of course they want bigger screens, who wouldn't?

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Over the holidays I had a heart attack so my kids came rushing in. I’m OK now, got a couple new stents.

The out of town family stayed in my house and watched broadcast ‘cause they couldn’t figure out how to use my rather convoluted setup. After I showed them how to use the Harmony they were ok with it but were happy when I came home since they just refused to use it. The balking point was that it took a bit of time for everything to power up and come online. They were used to instant on and that just doesn’t happen here!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> I'm 76 and just ignore the ageist crap that shows up now and then. Yeah my mom's generation was a bit resistive to lots of tech, but our generation not so much. Hell, we grew up and matured with all of this stuff. I've got more tech just in my front room than most younger folks I know. But I will admit that I don't use a computer anymore since my iPad Pro 12" does all I need a computer to do.
> 
> and with those add on's you talk about, do they come with the duct tape too? . For me, the Harmony is just 2nd nature as I've used one for so many years. And for the AppleTV, well let's just say I hate that remote more than any other.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nope, no duct tape. Each model of the Sideclicks is made for a specific streaming box or will fit on any of their remotes. They easily attach to the dedicated remotes and are easy to program.

Yeah, you grew up with all this technology, why would it be difficult for you to master? Because of your age? My son thinks he knows more than I do about this equipment but he always comes to me for help in the end. And his setup mimics mine so much you'd think I built both.

Rich


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> Over the holidays I had a heart attack so my kids came rushing in. I'm OK now, got a couple new stents.
> 
> The out of town family stayed in my house and watched broadcast 'cause they couldn't figure out how to use my rather convoluted setup. After I showed them how to use the Harmony they were ok with it but were happy when I came home since they just refused to use it. The balking point was that it took a bit of time for everything to power up and come online. They were used to instant on and that just doesn't happen here!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm sorry to hear that. Hell of a time to have that happen.

What you experienced with your family is similar to what happens to us when we get visitors. Throw streaming in on top of D* and it gets worse. We (most of us here) are anomalies Lloyd...real world.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> Great to see you climb on that bandwagon! Now if I could just convince my son that the Cube should be part of his setup it would make using his setup a lot better. I actually have a spare first generation Cube sitting on a shelf but that blockhead refuses to even try it. Every time I try to do something on his equipment I have to hunt for remotes. And it's not like he's in his 70's, he's not even 30 yet. Excuse the age rant, it bothers me.
> 
> What folks don't seem to understand is the way Amazon Cube works. It's the best, most powerful Fire TV device you can buy. I've been using it in the Amazon environment for the last few days and in that environment you rarely need the Cube's remote. Nothing wrong with the Cube's remote, you just don't need it for much. In fact, if you want to use the remote instead of using voice commands, it's a great remote. They've changed their remotes, they work a lot better know. Real life, using the Cube's remote is a lot faster than the voice controls. Let me be clear...you don't need to use voice controls to do anything with a Cube. The remotes are fine and the experience rivals what you get from an ATV for a lot less money than an ATV.
> 
> Rich


I wished it worked better for me, my system has to many devices for it to be completely useful. I use a harmony hub for most things via Alexa because of that. It works great with newer equipment.


----------



## inkahauts

lparsons21 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Yeah the FireTV is an amazing box but I hate the UI!! I've got a FireTV Cube and almost never use it since the ATV is so much better IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I see it as a remote more than a streaming device for anyone with an Apple TV... which is fine by me. Heck it's cheaper than most great universal remotes...


----------



## inkahauts

lparsons21 said:


> Over the holidays I had a heart attack so my kids came rushing in. I'm OK now, got a couple new stents.
> 
> The out of town family stayed in my house and watched broadcast 'cause they couldn't figure out how to use my rather convoluted setup. After I showed them how to use the Harmony they were ok with it but were happy when I came home since they just refused to use it. The balking point was that it took a bit of time for everything to power up and come online. They were used to instant on and that just doesn't happen here!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you are ok!


----------



## reubenray

I checked to see if my Sony TV had the CBS All Access app and it did. I then checked to see how the login would work. I have not signed up yet. It came up a Google sign in. Is this normal? I don't really want Google getting into my TV if possible. It is in enough of my devices already.


----------



## MysteryMan

reubenray said:


> I checked to see if my Sony TV had the CBS All Access app and it did. I then checked to see how the login would work. I have not signed up yet. It came up a Google sign in. Is this normal? I don't really want Google getting into my TV if possible. It is in enough of my devices already.


Android TV is designed and developed by Google.


----------



## b4pjoe

You can use your CBS All Access login via the CBS website on every device I have tried. A Sony TV isn't one of them I've tried though.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

Here's a new question. As we are sitting here watching the first episode of Picard I am wondering why this made for TV series is shot in the approx. 2.35 to 1 aspect ratio when 99 % of the screens, at least in the United States, are closer to 1.75 to one. Since the very beginning of renting DVD's the 2.35 to 1 aspect ratio has been the single biggest viewer complaint about watching movies on their TV's. To the point that the majority of high aspect ratio movies have been formatted to fill our TV screens. This includes HBO, SHOWTIME, CINEMAX. So why would CBS decide to shoot Picard in this aspect ratio. 1.85 to 1 would have been more palatable


----------



## techguy88

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Here's a new question. As we are sitting here watching the first episode of Picard I am wondering why this made for TV series is shot in the approx. 2.35 to 1 aspect ratio when 99 % of the screens, at least in the United States, are closer to 1.75 to one. Since the very beginning of renting DVD's the 2.35 to 1 aspect ratio has been the single biggest viewer complaint about watching movies on their TV's. To the point that the majority of high aspect ratio movies have been formatted to fill our TV screens. This includes HBO, SHOWTIME, CINEMAX. So why would CBS decide to shoot Picard in this aspect ratio. 1.85 to 1 would have been more palatable


I've learned never to question CBS' questionable decisions after it took them until 2014 to start airing _Big Brother_ in high-def. Where CBS waited so long it made _Big Brother_ the last primetime show to convert to HD. Only thing I can think of (which is the most plausible reason) is the decision to film Picard in that aspect ratio was an artistic decision made by the director and/or executive production team.


----------



## James Long

Yep. An artistic decision. Trying to make it look more like a feature film than a TV show.


----------



## reubenray

I was looking forward to seeing Picard until I found out it was a series instead of a movie. I don't need another subscription plan to watch only one show.


----------



## Rich

reubenray said:


> I was looking forward to seeing Picard until I found out it was a series instead of a movie. I don't need another subscription plan to watch only one show.


Seriously? You realize you can activate CBSAA for a month and cancel it? Is that series not worth it? CBSAA only costs six bucks a month.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

I understand the artistic standpoint, for movies. If you want a specific director then you bow to his demands regarding aspect ratio. In the case of a movie, being shown on a 400 + inch theater screen, the information available off to the sides does create a unique visual experience. Not at all the case in a aprox. 1:75 to 1 aspect ratio of a modern TV screen. Even if you wanted to make the picture more Theater like why not use the second most popular movie ratio of 1:85 to 1 which fills up much more of the screen than 2:35 to 1? I'm sure that it was a collective choice but in my mind it was a artistic mistake. A marketing ploy.


----------



## wmb

Rich said:


> Seriously? You realize you can activate CBSAA for a month and cancel it? Is that series not worth it? CBSAA only costs six bucks a month.
> 
> Rich


I think they changed it to a 7-day trial. Hopefully, you can still trial the commercial-free version. Anyhow, if all you are interested in is Picard, and you're willing to wait until all the episodes have dropped, you can watch for free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reubenray

Rich said:


> Seriously? You realize you can activate CBSAA for a month and cancel it? Is that series not worth it? CBSAA only costs six bucks a month.
> 
> Rich


Will I be able to watch the entire series in a month? Isn't it setup to show an episode once a week?


----------



## lparsons21

reubenray said:


> Will I be able to watch the entire series in a month? Isn't it setup to show an episode once a week?


Yes, if you time your subscription right. They'll do once a week and all episodes are kept live. I do the same thing with HBO, Showtime and others for series

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phrelin

reubenray said:


> Will I be able to watch the entire series in a month? Isn't it setup to show an episode once a week?


The last (10th) episode is scheduled for March 26th. Four episodes are schedule in March so theoretically one could subscribe for the month of March or wait until April. If you are eligible for a one week freebie, you could binge watch the last week of March or first week in April. If you go a month, there are a number of other CBSAA exclusive shows that appeal to different audiences.


----------



## James Long

Has anything been removed from CBS All Access?


----------



## mjwagner

Surprised Picard is not at least in 4k HDR/DV (should have ATMOS available too). If they are trying to drive sign ups for CBSAA that would have been a great way to entice the higher end consumers. Most new Netflix shows are at least 4k HDR/DV many with ATMOS as well.


----------



## techguy88

James Long said:


> Has anything been removed from CBS All Access?


The only thing that gets removed is shows they hold temporary rights to like _The Big Bang Theory _and _Young Sheldon_ are the big examples I know of. They have the rights to include the 5 most recent episodes for a short amount of time after their televised airings then they remove them. If it is something CBS has the streaming rights to that they haven't sold to another streamer it has stayed.


----------



## Rich

wmb said:


> I think they changed it to a 7-day trial. Hopefully, you can still trial the commercial-free version. Anyhow, if all you are interested in is Picard, and you're willing to wait until all the episodes have dropped, you can watch for free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was not talking about a trial, I was talking about activating the app for a month once the whole series was on it and then watching the series and then cancelling the app. That seems like six bucks well spent to me.

Rich


----------



## Rich

reubenray said:


> Will I be able to watch the entire series in a month? Isn't it setup to show an episode once a week?


You wait till the season ends and then activate the app. Watch _Picard_, and then deactivate the app. That way the series costs you six bucks.

Rich


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> Surprised Picard is not at least in 4k HDR/DV (should have ATMOS available too). If they are trying to drive sign ups for CBSAA that would have been a great way to entice the higher end consumers. Most new Netflix shows are at least 4k HDR/DV many with ATMOS as well.


Is anything on CBSAA in 4K? Serious question, I haven't activated that app in a long time.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

No 4K presently on CBSAA.


----------



## James Long

techguy88 said:


> The only thing that gets removed is shows they hold temporary rights to like _The Big Bang Theory _and _Young Sheldon_ are the big examples I know of. They have the rights to include the 5 most recent episodes for a short amount of time after their televised airings then they remove them. If it is something CBS has the streaming rights to that they haven't sold to another streamer it has stayed.


OK, so "CBS Most Access". I do not expect everything that ever aired on CBS in perpetuity. It is good to know some CBS aired series are not included in the forever library.

I might binge Picard in a couple of months but I find I get less enjoyment out of binged shows than I do out of watching weekly.


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> Is anything on CBSAA in 4K? Serious question, I haven't activated that app in a long time.
> 
> Rich


But isn't most of the stuff on CBSAA just stuff that us on the broadcast channel? I wouldn't expect any of that to be 4k much less 4k HDR. But AFAIK Picard isn't on the broadcast channel. It's only available via CBSAA. I just thought that because of that it would have been a good opportunity for them to attract subscribers if they made the 4k HDR (maybe even with ATMOS) an app exclusive. Full disclosure I have never loaded or used the CBSAA app but based on what I have read Picard is not available in 4k.


----------



## reubenray

Rich said:


> You wait till the season ends and then activate the app. Watch _Picard_, and then deactivate the app. That way the series costs you six bucks.
> 
> Rich


This would work, but I leave the first of April on a three trip in my RV and my wifi service will be limited. How long will Picard stay on CBS All Access?


----------



## techguy88

reubenray said:


> This would work, but I leave the first of April on a three trip in my RV and my wifi service will be limited. How long will Picard stay on CBS All Access?


Picard is a CBS All Access original so it should be there a while and shouldn't be rotated out.


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> But isn't most of the stuff on CBSAA just stuff that us on the broadcast channel? I wouldn't expect any of that to be 4k much less 4k HDR. But AFAIK Picard isn't on the broadcast channel. It's only available via CBSAA. I just thought that because of that it would have been a good opportunity for them to attract subscribers if they made the 4k HDR (maybe even with ATMOS) an app exclusive. Full disclosure I have never loaded or used the CBSAA app but based on what I have read Picard is not available in 4k.


Pretty sure most, if not all, apps will be in 4K one of these days. Picard would be an ideal series for CBSAA to do in 4K but...

Rich


----------



## Rich

reubenray said:


> This would work, but I leave the first of April on a three trip in my RV and my wifi service will be limited. How long will Picard stay on CBS All Access?


I dunno, forever? Why would they take an "original" down?

Rich


----------



## James Long

Rich said:


> I dunno, forever? Why would they take an "original" down?


To be like Disney?

Disney + was not expected to use the "vault" scheme, but there were reports of content being removed after Christmas.


----------



## Rich

James Long said:


> To be like Disney?
> 
> Disney + was not expected to use the "vault" scheme, but there were reports of content being removed after Christmas.


Don't recall ever seeing "originals" removed. From any site.

Rich


----------



## AngryManMLS

James Long said:


> Has anything been removed from CBS All Access?


_Murphy Brown_ is no longer on CBS All Access - both the 18 episode compilation they put up of the original run and the revival run.

And in regards to aspect ratios _Star Trek Discovery_ season 2 is also 2:35.1 as well. And both _Star Trek_ shows on CBS All Access are shot and produced at 2K with HDR but only on CBS All Access at 1080p with no HDR. Netflix internationally however has _Discovery_ at 1080p with HDR. No idea with _Picard_ what it's on Netflix at.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan

Suddenly CBS ALL ACCESS is not opening. I just get a blank screen. I was watching it a couple of hours ago.


----------



## b4pjoe

I get that every now and then. A restart of the streaming box usually cures it for awhile. I've seen on both my AppleTV 4K and my Amazon Cube 4K.


----------



## NYDutch

When that happens on my FireTVstick, clearing the cache usually fixes it.


----------



## phrelin

As noted in another thread Actor Patrick Stewart announced on March 24 that, starting immediately, CBS All Access is offering a month free subscription to anyone in the U.S. through April 23. I posted that assuming it applies only to new subscribers. But....

Based on a tip by AngryManMLS to someone trying the free month of CBS All Access, I went into my account. Using the Discount option to enter in a coupon code I entered ENJOY and my next bill went from April 17 to May 17.

I've been a subscriber for awhile and was surprised. Don't know if this will work out ok, but right now my viewing hasn't been interrupted, that date remains, and here's what shows:


----------



## NYDutch

I don't see any way to use the discount code for subscriptions done through Amazon...


----------



## AngryManMLS

NYDutch said:


> I don't see any way to use the discount code for subscriptions done through Amazon...


I suspect it's only for people who subscribe directly to CBS All Access.


----------



## gpg

phrelin said:


> As noted in another thread Actor Patrick Stewart announced on March 24 that, starting immediately, CBS All Access is offering a month free subscription to anyone in the U.S. through April 23. I posted that assuming it applies only to new subscribers. But....
> 
> Based on a tip by AngryManMLS to someone trying the free month of CBS All Access, I went into my account. Using the Discount option to enter in a coupon code I entered ENJOY and my next bill went from April 17 to May 17.
> 
> I've been a subscriber for awhile and was surprised. Don't know if this will work out ok, but right now my viewing hasn't been interrupted, that date remains, and here's what shows:


Thanks for the tip about the discount. I got the 100% off for one month too even though I've been a paying subscriber for over a year.


----------



## b4pjoe

I tried it and it said the coupon code was not valid. I have yearly subscription so that is probably why.


----------



## billsharpe

I signed up for the free month through Roku. I don't see any way to apply the code on my Roku TV, but perhaps I can do so after the free month is up. I like the idea of seeing the Evening News in 20 minutes and Sunday Morning in one hour with the commercials stripped out.


----------



## Rich

This app has serious problems. Slow loading for damn near everything. Bought the network adapters for my Cubes and they didn't help. Can't get back to where I was when binging on a series, have to hunt for the proper episode. Lots of interesting series but just using this app is a bit of a drag.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> This app has serious problems. Slow loading for damn near everything. Bought the network adapters for my Cubes and they didn't help. Can't get back to where I was when binging on a series, have to hunt for the proper episode. Lots of interesting series but just using this app is a bit of a drag.
> 
> Rich


Maybe it's getting hammer right now by a lot of people signing up for the free month.

Anyone know when the enjoy cupon is good through?

I'm going to sign up for the free month and then the enjoy cupon too I think... just to test it out for a bit.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Maybe it's getting hammer right now by a lot of people signing up for the free month.
> 
> Anyone know when the enjoy cupon is good through?
> 
> I'm going to sign up for the free month and then the enjoy cupon too I think... just to test it out for a bit.


Rather strange app. Lots of great content. I plan to stay on it for a couple more months...if it doesn't drive me away. Gotta be one of the poorest apps out there. I've been binging on _NCIS _and _Cheers _for about a month now and it just gets worse. Can't get back to the proper place on either show, the app buffers constantly and no other app I've used lately does this. NF works just as NF always has and so does AP and Hulu. Nothing wrong with my Cubes or ATVs, it's that app. All this is happening constantly and it sure seems like it's getting about 5 Mbps down rather than 300+ down. It's not my equipment, it's the app.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

On the AppleTV the CBS app doesn’t buffer but it is one of the slowest loading apps on it. On my Cube it is even slower with some small amount of buffering.


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> On the AppleTV the CBS app doesn't buffer but it is one of the slowest loading apps on it. On my Cube it is even slower with some small amount of buffering.


I bought 3 Net adapters for my Cubes. Did not help but I'm glad they are all hardwired. What really bothers me is the way the app handles episodes. I started on season five of _Cheers _the other day, watched the first two episodes and went to bed. The next day I turn the app on and all the progress bars on the episodes show I watched every episode when I only watched two. Never have I seen such a thing. Same thing happened when I started watching season six. Now I'm into season seven and that hasn't happened yet.

Great content, awful app. CBS, who would think they would screw this up so badly?

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

I watch CBS content on the Apple TV and the episodes seem to stay straight for me and I have never had buffering issues. What doesn't stay straight since installing Hulu on the Apple TV is if I start watching a show on CBS AA the Apple TV will change it to Hulu when I go to watch the next episode which has commercials even though I have the ad free Hulu account.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> I watch CBS content on the Apple TV and the episodes seem to stay straight for me and I have never had buffering issues. What doesn't stay straight since installing Hulu on the Apple TV is if I start watching a show on CBS AA the Apple TV will change it to Hulu when I go to watch the next episode which has commercials even though I have the ad free Hulu account.


Might be a problem caused by the Cubes. I don't have the app active on the ATVs. I'll give that a try.

If you are using strictly the apps you shouldn't see the apps jumping around like that. If you are using the Apple app to access your apps that might be the cause.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

What is the Apple app? I'm using the AppleTV software that it boots up into which is tvOS 13.4.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> What is the Apple app? I'm using the AppleTV software that it boots up into which is tvOS 13.4.


Try using just the app you need. Using the Apple TV app to sort thru the content causes the problems you're seeing, I think. I'm used to going straight to the app I want to use rather than filtering it thru the Apple TV app. I see no problems such as yours. I did try that app when it was introduced and quickly stopped using it. Slowed me down considerably.

Rich


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> I watch CBS content on the Apple TV and the episodes seem to stay straight for me and I have never had buffering issues. *What doesn't stay straight since installing Hulu on the Apple TV is if I start watching a show on CBS AA the Apple TV will change it to Hulu when I go to watch the next episode which has commercials even though I have the ad free Hulu account.*


This is what I'm talking about, if you go straight to the Hulu app you won't have that problem.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Uh, maybe I’m missing something here. Hulu doesn’t have CBS content, or at least nothing newish. I use the AppleTV app a lot and have not seen switch apps between episodes of any show on any ‘channel’.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> *I watch CBS content on the Apple TV and the episodes seem to stay straight for me and I have never had buffering issues.* What doesn't stay straight since installing Hulu on the Apple TV is if I start watching a show on CBS AA the Apple TV will change it to Hulu when I go to watch the next episode which has commercials even though I have the ad free Hulu account.


I activated CBSAA last night on my ATVs. I still see some buffering, not nearly as bad as what I was seeing on the Cubes...all the Cubes. Trickplay on the Cubes was brutal. On the ATVs damn near perfect. Same content. _Cheers _and _NCIS_. What I was seeing was caused by the Cubes, I have Cubes on four 4K sets and CBS is the same on all of them. One of the Cubes is new, a second-generation unit. Better processor. I don't see any difference in performance between that Cube and my first-generation unit.

To top things off, the first Cube I bought in 2018 failed miserably last night. Would not react to remote commands. Year and a half old and it fails. My experiment with the Cubes is over, I'll go back to using them as the best HDMI switch I've ever used.

Lloyd, if you read this, you were right about the Cubes. The PQ is much better on the ATVs. Everything about the ATVs is better.

One more thought, you ought to see how well the QLED set upscales _Cheers. _Easy to see why Samsung is phasing out their "normal" 4K sets next year. 

Rich


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> Uh, maybe I'm missing something here. Hulu doesn't have CBS content, or at least nothing newish. I use the AppleTV app a lot and have not seen switch apps between episodes of any show on any 'channel'.


I stopped using it because it kept taking me to the wrong place. Perhaps they fixed that?

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> Lloyd, if you read this, you were right about the Cubes. The PQ is much better on the ATVs. Everything about the ATVs is better.
> 
> One more thought, you ought to see how well the QLED set upscales _Cheers. _Easy to see why Samsung is phasing out their "normal" 4K sets next year.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, the ATVs are expensive compared to the other brands, but they are worth it IMO. Better performance, better video, better audio.

As to upscaled 4K, well I'm a fan. I have a Sony 900 something and it does a superb job. Good enough that I don't worry if a show is in 4K or not. Of course there are shows/movies where actual 4K is better, but the majority of them don't really gain much over just up scaling, if the up scaling is done properly.


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> I stopped using it because it kept taking me to the wrong place. Perhaps they fixed that?
> 
> Rich


I never had the problem but admittedly it has only been the last month or two that I used it for anything other than Apple content.


----------



## lparsons21

Rich,

I think the problem with the FireTV Cube is that it is designed similarly to the Fire Tablets. Minimum performance that will do the job instead of designing for performance.

IOW, Fire tablets are cheap because they are built cheaply and perform as you would expect from a cheap tablet, though better than most other cheap tablets.


----------



## phrelin

lparsons21 said:


> Rich,
> 
> I think the problem with the FireTV Cube is that it is designed similarly to the Fire Tablets. Minimum performance that will do the job instead of designing for performance.
> 
> IOW, Fire tablets are cheap because they are built cheaply and perform as you would expect from a cheap tablet, though better than most other cheap tablets.


We have two TVs, one served by a 2nd Gen Amazon Fire TV Cube and one served by a Roku 3. Both are connected to our router with Ethernet cables. I also watch news on my computer which is also connected with an Ethernet cable. With regard to buffering issues I see virtually no difference. But I have occasional "buffering issues" even on the computer because the internet is imperfect and it's a very long walk from here to the source of CBSAA, Hulu, Netflix, etc., feeds.

The 2nd Gen Amazon Fire TV Cube also functions as an Echo and Alexa gets slightly more confused on it than on our five other Echos because she is tasked with more responsibilities on the Cube. But if I use the remote for the TV as I must on the Roku, it all works fine so long as my brain-to-hand link is working - with one exception, sometimes she hears commands coming from the TV which momentarily interrupts the flow of the show. Perhaps sometimes they try to do too much, but I can live with that.

With regard to Amazon Fire tablets, we bought an original Kindle Fire in 2011 which did everything they promised though our iPad 1s were better. In 2014 we bought two Kindle Fire HDX 7" tablets (2.2 GHz quad-core processor, 2 GB of RAM, 32 GB storage and free unlimited cloud storage for Amazon content, sRGB, 323 ppi 1920 x 1200 display) which became, and continue to be, the only tablets my wife and I use, and use daily. At the time for Amazon tablets they were expensive ($284 each). Guess what, they didn't sell the volume compared to their cheaper tablets so they have never again made a top quality tablet. But they work well even in 2020 for reading books, browsing the internet while waiting at the dentist's office, etc. The batteries still keep their charge. Given that we must buy phones (which in my old mind are just tablets with a phone app), there is a chance we will both die before we need to buy new tablets.


----------



## b4pjoe

lparsons21 said:


> Uh, maybe I'm missing something here. Hulu doesn't have CBS content, or at least nothing newish. I use the AppleTV app a lot and have not seen switch apps between episodes of any show on any 'channel'.


If you have Hulu Live TV+ and have the Hulu app installed on the ATV the Apple software replaces the CBS episodes from CBS AA with the OnDemand content from Hulu for me. And that has ads even if you have the ad free Hulu which I do. And it does it for some discovery shows for me too. Somehow Apple gives Hulu priority over almost everything else.


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> This is what I'm talking about, if you go straight to the Hulu app you won't have that problem.
> 
> Rich


I don't want the OnDemand content from Hulu that has ads. I want the content from CBS AA which is ad free. The thing about it is if I watch a show using CBS AA Apple should put the next episode of that show in the What's next queue and it does. But it puts the Hulu OnDemand content with ads in the queue instead of the CBS AA episode.

And because of the Apple TV isn't doing it properly I just go straight to the CBS AA app to watch what I want to. But I shouldn't have to do that. If I watch content from CBS AA the next episode that becomes available should be the content from the source where I started watching it and not from Hulu.


----------



## lparsons21

b4pjoe said:


> If you have Hulu Live TV+ and have the Hulu app installed on the ATV the Apple software replaces the CBS episodes from CBS AA with the OnDemand content from Hulu for me. And that has ads even if you have the ad free Hulu which I do. And it does it for some discovery shows for me too. Somehow Apple gives Hulu priority over almost everything else.


Ah, OK I don't think about Hulu+Live as it doesn't have the channel selection I would want. But yes, Apple does give priority to Hulu it seems.

When I was using Hulu basic no ads to get my local broadcast shows next day I noticed that often on the same night it would show them being available in the Fox app (for instance), and then next day would show as getting them on Hulu.


----------



## lparsons21

Phrelin,

I’m a geek and have a slew of tech gear of all sorts to play around with. Fire tablets, iPads, FireTV, Roku and AppleTV, so I’m pretty familiar with all of them.

The Cube works OK and if I had never used an AppleTV would be my choice. But it doesn’t compare well to the AppleTV in any way. It just isn’t robust enough and has probably one of the worst UIs of all the streaming boxes I’ve dealt with IMO. But if the ATV went away and couldn’t be replaced, I’d use the Cube. As to buffering, well I so seldom have that issue on any of my streaming boxes, tablets or computers that I don’t even think about it. In the case of the CBS:AA app on the Cube, well it does buffer and is sluggish on the Cube, the buffering isn’t horrible but it is there. That’s not the case on the AppleTV where buffering is very rare and always shows up on all apps because it is caused by my local ISP being dogged down, which in itself a rarity.

And that’s a shame as I had wanted a ‘one-box’ streaming/OTA solution and had thought seriously about a Recast for OTA that is accessed and controlled by a FireTV device.

The Fire tablets are what they are. Cheap Android tablets. They do what Amazon wanted them to do fairly well but are sluggish in comparison to any iPad and other more powerful Android tablets. I used a current gen FireHD 8 tablet for a long time for reading but it doesn’t get used much these days as I shifted to an Oasis 3 for that purpose. Never did care for the FireHD 8 for anything other than reading, just too sluggish. I use an iPad of one sort or another for almost all tablet related use.


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> Rich,
> 
> I think the problem with the FireTV Cube is that it is designed similarly to the Fire Tablets. Minimum performance that will do the job instead of designing for performance.
> 
> IOW, Fire tablets are cheap because they are built cheaply and perform as you would expect from a cheap tablet, though better than most other cheap tablets.


IIRC, the ATVs list at about $135. The Cubes list at $119. Not that much difference in price. I don't think the Cubes should be lumped in with the Sticks. When they introduced the new Sticks I bought three or four. I have no idea where they are now, I gave up on them quickly. The Cubes are much better. I think you're right about the Sticks being minimal, but the Cubes are a step up from that. The Fire Tablets? Never used one, figured if they were that inexpensive how good could they be?

Rich


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> I don't want the OnDemand content from Hulu that has ads. I want the content from CBS AA which is ad free. The thing about it is if I watch a show using CBS AA Apple should put the next episode of that show in the What's next queue and it does. But it puts the Hulu OnDemand content with ads in the queue instead of the CBS AA episode.
> 
> And because of the Apple TV isn't doing it properly I just go straight to the CBS AA app to watch what I want to. But I shouldn't have to do that. If I watch content from CBS AA the next episode that becomes available should be the content from the source where I started watching it and not from Hulu.


Oh, let me say this so we don't have to do it again: I have no interest in any programming that has commercials, I have the ad-free versions of every app we use.

You are having that problem with Hulu and CBS because you use the Apple TV app to get to your content. If you just go to Hulu without using the Apple TV app that won't happen. I never use the Apple TV app and I never see what you are seeing.

Rich


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> As to buffering, well I so seldom have that issue on any of my streaming boxes, tablets or computers that I don't even think about it. In the case of the CBS:AA app on the Cube, well it does buffer and is sluggish on the Cube, the buffering isn't horrible but it is there. That's not the case on the AppleTV where buffering is very rare and always shows up on all apps because it is caused by my local ISP being dogged down, which in itself a rarity.


I just activated CBS on my ATVs last night. Still see the buffering on CBS, not as bad as it was on the Cubes but it's there. Don't see it using trickplay anymore but still see it between episodes. I've tried other apps and none of them buffered.

Rich


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> The Fire tablets are what they are. Cheap Android tablets. They do what Amazon wanted them to do fairly well but are sluggish in comparison to any iPad and other more powerful Android tablets. I used a current gen FireHD 8 tablet for a long time for reading but it doesn't get used much these days as I shifted to an Oasis 3 for that purpose. Never did care for the FireHD 8 for anything other than reading, just too sluggish. I use an iPad of one sort or another for almost all tablet related use.


Just bought my son a Surface Pro, this one.: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YNJ53F2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Rather expensive for a tablet. I've had Samsung tablets for a few years and I could use an upgrade. My son's birthday is next Sunday and I'll give him the tablet then and I'll get to play with it. Maybe I can justify buying myself one. Ever use one? I think *Phrelin *uses a Surface. IIRC, which is always a crapshoot.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> Just bought my son a Surface Pro, this one.: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YNJ53F2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Rather expensive for a tablet. I've had Samsung tablets for a few years and I could use an upgrade. My son's birthday is next Sunday and I'll give him the tablet then and I'll get to play with it. Maybe I can justify buying myself one. Ever use one? I think *Phrelin *uses a Surface. IIRC, which is always a crapshoot.
> 
> Rich


I have a Surface Pro 4. Don't use it much these days as my 12.9" iPad Pro does all I really want to do with a computer. I liked the Surface Pro for the most part though.


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> This is what I'm talking about, if you *go straight to the Hulu app* you won't have that problem.
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> Oh, let me say this so we don't have to do it again: I have no interest in any programming that has commercials, I have the ad-free versions of every app we use.
> 
> You are having that problem with Hulu and CBS because you use the Apple TV app to get to your content. If you *just go to Hulu* without using the Apple TV app that won't happen. I never use the Apple TV app and I never see what you are seeing.
> 
> Rich


Rich, that is twice you have told me to use the Hulu app but what you are missing is that I do *NOT* want content from Hulu.

OK let me say this again so we don't have to do it again:  I have no interest in any programming that has commercials either and I don't want content from Hulu almost ever on the Apple TV. I use the CBS All Access app to start watching a show. When the next episode pops into the Whats Next queue on the Apple TV operating system it should be from CBS AA and NOT from Hulu which does have commercials in their OnDemand content. I understand you don't want Apple to set up your whats next queue or you ignore it if it does. That is fine. I DO want to use the Apple TV What's Next Queue and I don't think I'm out of line for expecting the hardware from Apple to do its job correctly. Nowhere did I give Apple permission to substitute CBS All Access ad free content with Hulu On Demand content with ads. Once I start watching a show from CBS All Access I should never have to go back to the CBS All Access app to watch the next episode. That defeats the whole purpose of Apple's What's Next queue.


----------



## lparsons21

You can unlink Hulu from the AppleTV app in settings. Don’t know if that would help, but you could still go to Hulu when you want to.


----------



## wmb

lparsons21 said:


> You can unlink Hulu from the AppleTV app in settings. Don't know if that would help, but you could still go to Hulu when you want to.


I'd also check whether Hulu +Live TV was your TV provider with the Apple TV. It may link that way, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

lparsons21 said:


> You can unlink Hulu from the AppleTV app in settings. Don't know if that would help, but you could still go to Hulu when you want to.





wmb said:


> I'd also check whether Hulu +Live TV was your TV provider with the Apple TV. It may link that way, too.


Yeah I did unlink it but it still does it.

My TV Provider in Apple TV is DirectTV. I was having an issue with DTV not working at all so I signed up for Hulu Live TV so we had TV service while DTV was out. After the month is up I'll be getting rid of Hulu and that should solve my problem. Still...it never should have happened.


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> I have a Surface Pro 4. Don't use it much these days as my 12.9" iPad Pro does all I really want to do with a computer. I liked the Surface Pro for the most part though.


My son has an iPad Pro and thinks the Surface is an upgrade. Let's see how that works out. I'm not gonna get one. Don't see a need. And my heart is not filled with lust. For that price I'd rather get a new TV set.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> My son has an iPad Pro and thinks the Surface is an upgrade. Let's see how that works out. I'm not gonna get one. Don't see a need. And my heart is not filled with lust. For that price I'd rather get a new TV set.
> 
> Rich


It all really depends on what you want a tablet/Surface for. The Surface is a full laptop computer and not really a tablet at all, and that goes to the OS also. It is a full Windows 10.

For me the iPad Pro does all I need. I'm retired and don't have the needs I used to have. I use Numbers for a spreadsheet as my spreadsheet needs are very minimal, don't do word processing at all anymore and have zero needs for any database. And I don't do original graphics though it can be done on the iPad Pros quite well I've been told, just maybe not as well as on a full computer.

I will say that the iPad Pro is faster at what it does than my Surface Pro 4 is by a fair margin.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> Rich, that is twice you have told me to use the Hulu app but what you are missing is that I do *NOT* want content from Hulu.
> 
> OK let me say this again so we don't have to do it again:  I have no interest in any programming that has commercials either and I don't want content from Hulu almost ever on the Apple TV. I use the CBS All Access app to start watching a show. When the next episode pops into the Whats Next queue on the Apple TV operating system it should be from CBS AA and NOT from Hulu which does have commercials in their OnDemand content. I understand you don't want Apple to set up your whats next queue or you ignore it if it does. That is fine. I DO want to use the Apple TV What's Next Queue and I don't think I'm out of line for expecting the hardware from Apple to do its job correctly. Nowhere did I give Apple permission to substitute CBS All Access ad free content with Hulu On Demand content with ads. Once I start watching a show from CBS All Access I should never have to go back to the CBS All Access app to watch the next episode. That defeats the whole purpose of Apple's What's Next queue.


Sorry, misread. Got it now. You'd have to stop using the Apple app, that's the only thing you can do as far as I can see. I've had to adapt to the way the ATVs work, didn't like having to do that either. They are the best streaming boxes I've used but they do have quirks and that Apple app doesn't work as well as it should. I gave up on it quickly.

Rich


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> It all really depends on what you want a tablet/Surface for. The Surface is a full laptop computer and not really a tablet at all, and that goes to the OS also. It is a full Windows 10.
> 
> For me the iPad Pro does all I need. I'm retired and don't have the needs I used to have. I use Numbers for a spreadsheet as my spreadsheet needs are very minimal, don't do word processing at all anymore and have zero needs for any database. And I don't do original graphics though it can be done on the iPad Pros quite well I've been told, just maybe not as well as on a full computer.
> 
> I will say that the iPad Pro is faster at what it does than my Surface Pro 4 is by a fair margin.


Yeah, I know the one I bought is more than a tablet. I don't need another computer and neither does he. You ought to see his computer setup, dual gaming computers with four screens. And he still wants the Pro. Oh well...

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> Yeah, I know the one I bought is more than a tablet. I don't need another computer and neither does he. You ought to see his computer setup, dual gaming computers with four screens. And he still wants the Pro. Oh well...
> 
> Rich


I remember the days!! When I worked as an independent sales rep from home I had a big honking 27" iMac fully dressed out, and the Surface Pro 4 and a HP big screen all-in-one too. Used them all for different things.

These days the needs are just not there and I probably should sell off some of the tech I have before it gets too old to have real value.

Now my use is on 3 iPads of various sizes, a generic Android e-ink tablet for reading, Kindle Oasis, Nook 3 Plus and a few other lesser tablets. Don't get me started on my media table!!


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> Sorry, misread. Got it now. You'd have to stop using the Apple app, that's the only thing you can do as far as I can see. I've had to adapt to the way the ATVs work, didn't like having to do that either. They are the best streaming boxes I've used but they do have quirks and that Apple app doesn't work as well as it should. I gave up on it quickly.
> 
> Rich


Since I switched over to YouTubeTV I don't use the AppleTV app much, just for the Apple stuff. But before I made that switch I used it a lot. Great search engine!


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> I remember the days!! When I worked as an independent sales rep from home I had a big honking 27" iMac fully dressed out, and the Surface Pro 4 and a HP big screen all-in-one too. Used them all for different things.
> 
> These days the needs are just not there and I probably should sell off some of the tech I have before it gets too old to have real value.
> 
> Now my use is on 3 iPads of various sizes, a generic Android e-ink tablet for reading, Kindle Oasis, Nook 3 Plus and a few other lesser tablets. Don't get me started on my media table!!


The Oasis. The "waterproof" Oasis. Do you know they are NOT waterproof? Neither is the "waterproof" Paperwhite Kindle. I have the Oasis and had the Paperwhite. Both would seize up in my hot tub very quickly. It's not like I'm dunking them in the water, just reading normally. The water vapor apparently causes this. I can't imagine what would happen if they were totally immersed. I can still use the Oasis in the hot tub, I use a quart size Ziplock bag over the Oasis, that actually works very well.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

Rich said:


> Sorry, misread. Got it now. You'd have to stop using the Apple app, that's the only thing you can do as far as I can see. I've had to adapt to the way the ATVs work, didn't like having to do that either. They are the best streaming boxes I've used but they do have quirks and that Apple app doesn't work as well as it should. I gave up on it quickly.
> 
> Rich


 No problem Rich. I'm only going to have Hulu until the end of the month. I'll uninstall it after that. Before I installed Hulu with Live TV I never had any issues with it.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> No problem Rich. I'm only going to have Hulu until the end of the month. I'll uninstall it after that. Before I installed Hulu with Live TV I never had any issues with it.


Much as I like the ATVs they can be a bit arrogant at times. Especially when used with an AVR...and a Samsung TV.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

Apple is arrogant all of the time. In this case I think Hulu just offered the most money to get preferential treatment on the Apple hardware.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> My son has an iPad Pro and thinks the Surface is an upgrade. Let's see how that works out. I'm not gonna get one. Don't see a need. And my heart is not filled with lust. For that price I'd rather get a new TV set.
> 
> Rich


These days I'm hard pressed to find anything I can't do on my iPad Pro that I can on my full fledged laptop and desktop windows machines. In fact other than a few games or some specific program (way beyond word or excel) there just isn't any difference.

And the iPad shows it's abilities when I do edit home movies and such to be better than my laptop! And it's not a cheap laptop.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> I bought 3 Net adapters for my Cubes. Did not help but I'm glad they are all hardwired. What really bothers me is the way the app handles episodes. I started on season five of _Cheers _the other day, watched the first two episodes and went to bed. The next day I turn the app on and all the progress bars on the episodes show I watched every episode when I only watched two. Never have I seen such a thing. Same thing happened when I started watching season six. Now I'm into season seven and that hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Great content, awful app. CBS, who would think they would screw this up so badly?
> 
> Rich


Honestly that sounds like it kept playing the rest of the season. Did you back out of the app or just pause it when you went to bed?


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> These days I'm hard pressed to find anything I can't do on my iPad Pro that I can on my full fledged laptop and desktop windows machines. In fact other than a few games or some specific program (way beyond word or excel) there just isn't any difference.
> 
> And the iPad shows it's abilities when I do edit home movies and such to be better than my laptop! And it's not a cheap laptop.


Yeah, no idea why he wanted the Surface. The first thing I looked for was the Scrabble app on Windows. I didn't like what I saw. I try to play a couple of games of Scrabble each day and that app on Windows looked pretty dismal. I'd rather stick with my android tablet. But I know what it's like to lust after something and he's been looking at the Surface for quite a while. Add to that, he's damn near as hard to buy something for as I am.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Honestly that sounds like it kept playing the rest of the season. Did you back out of the app or just pause it when you went to bed?


I always back out of a series. What was most disturbing was the way the progress bars kept showing the episodes were seen when I looked at all the episodes. All I had to do was watch the first episode of a season and all the PBs in that row showed solid blue. But, that does not happen when I use the ATVs. It only happens with the Cubes. The app is still in need of work. I expected better from CBS.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> I always back out of a series. What was most disturbing was the way the progress bars kept showing the episodes were seen when I looked at all the episodes. All I had to do was watch the first episode of a season and all the PBs in that row showed solid blue. But, that does not happen when I use the ATVs. It only happens with the Cubes. The app is still in need of work. I expected better from CBS.
> 
> Rich


Well if they fold all of paramount and Viacom into the app,I am guessing they will put more money into it and fix these issues... I plan on staring my free month or two pretty soon here so I'll see if I have the same issues.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Well if they fold all of paramount and Viacom into the app,I am guessing they will put more money into it and fix these issues... I plan on staring my free month or two pretty soon here so I'll see if I have the same issues.


Happened again last night. I watched an episode of Cheers, shut off the set and went downstairs so I wouldn't disturb anyone. Turned on the TV, went to the CBS app on an ATV and expected to pick up where I left off. Six episodes off from where I stopped. It would have been a lot worse on a Cube.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe

I wonder if that is just an issue with older shows? Every CBS show (current) that I watch...I watch on CBS All Access and it doesn't matter if I am on the ATV, my LG TV, the Cube or a regular Fire TV box the episodes don't get messed up like that on any device. I can quit an episode in the middle and go in the other room and resume from that point on any of the other boxes. If I finish an episode and go back the next day...the next episode is ready to watch. This is with just using it inside the CBS AA app as my ATV OS software swaps out CBS content to Hulu content if I try to let the ATV sort my content as mentioned previously.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> Happened again last night. I watched an episode of Cheers, shut off the set and went downstairs so I wouldn't disturb anyone. Turned on the TV, went to the CBS app on an ATV and expected to pick up where I left off. Six episodes off from where I stopped. It would have been a lot worse on a Cube.
> 
> Rich


They are all on the same account right? I kid, I'm sure they are... That's just weird...no idea why it'd do that.


----------



## Rich

b4pjoe said:


> I wonder if that is just an issue with older shows? Every CBS show (current) that I watch...I watch on CBS All Access and it doesn't matter if I am on the ATV, my LG TV, the Cube or a regular Fire TV box the episodes don't get messed up like that on any device. I can quit an episode in the middle and go in the other room and resume from that point on any of the other boxes. If I finish an episode and go back the next day...the next episode is ready to watch. This is with just using it inside the CBS AA app as my ATV OS software swaps out CBS content to Hulu content if I try to let the ATV sort my content as mentioned previously.


It's not as bad when using my ATVs. Still happens tho. At least the progress bars aren't all blue when using an ATV. I saw the same thing when using my Cubes and watching the latest season of _NCIS_.

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> They are all on the same account right? I kid, I'm sure they are... That's just weird...no idea why it'd do that.


No, not the same accounts. My son lives with us and we piggyback accounts. When using the Cubes I used my Amazon account. When using an ATV I use my son's account. The same thing happens on each account but the problems are fewer when using an ATV.

If I saw the same thing on every app I'd be worried. All this is only happening on the CBSAA app. NF is as it always is. No problems at all there. It's not equipment related. I do see NF loading more slowly these days, think that's because of people sitting in their homes watching TV at odd times. Oddness caused by the virus.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21

I just noticed that CBS:AA does mostly just stereo instead of 5.1. The originals seem to be 5.1, or at least the ones I’ve watched. That’s rather irritating for a paid, limited use one-channel streamer IMO.

These days I’m switching between using the ATV4K and Xbox One for streaming. I have an Atmos capable soundbar setup and with the Xbox One, if the source is at least 5.1 it either fakes Atmos or provides real Atmos if the source material does. Makes a real difference in sound field.

So I use the ATV4K for stereo streamers since the audio output of the ATV allows the soundbar to kick in Dolby Surround. For Netflix, Hulu and Amazon I kick over to the Xbox One to get the faked or real Atmos. Using a Harmony Elite remote makes it all very easy.


----------



## inkahauts

AppleTV 4K puts out Atmos sound from Netflix and amazon on shows that have that as well... why not use it for everything? I’m assuming you have a sound system connected with a receiver that does Atmos...

Hulu doesn’t have atmos from what I have ever read at all...

And a AVR receiver should be better at creating atmos out of 5.1 than a Xbox could ever be...


----------



## lparsons21

inkahauts said:


> AppleTV 4K puts out Atmos sound from Netflix and amazon on shows that have that as well... why not use it for everything? I'm assuming you have a sound system connected with a receiver that does Atmos...
> 
> Hulu doesn't have atmos from what I have ever read at all...
> 
> And a AVR receiver should be better at creating atmos out of 5.1 than a Xbox could ever be...


Yes, ATV does output Atmos if the source material has Atmos. And that works fine.

But you're misreading my post. The Xbox One has an app, Dolby Experience, that is only available on the Xbox One and Windows 10 PCs. That app allows the Xbox One to do Atmos when the source material has it, or fake Atmos for 5.1 audio for when the source material doesn't.

And while an AVR could do it better and AVR setup in my home wouldn't work well because of the wired speaker issue. It is why I got the Samsung HW-K950 Atmos soundbar. It is a trade-off. The handiness of using a soundbar setup with wireless rears vs an AVR with wired speakers, at a lower price too.


----------



## b4pjoe

CBS All Access to Rebrand And Expand Globally



> Directly after the call, CBS All Access added more than 100 films from subsidiary Paramount. Prominent titles include the* Star Trek* films and *The Godfather*. In the coming months, shows and movies from other ViacomCBS properties such as Nickelodeon, MTV, and more will be joining the service as well.


----------



## techguy88

b4pjoe said:


> CBS All Access to Rebrand And Expand Globally


Ermm... I honestly don't see how this will workout well for them. They do need to compete with Disney+, HBO Max and Peacock but their current strategy with all their TV channels, continuing to license key IPs to other services while having 4 different streaming services priced in the range of $5.99 to $10.99 doesn't make a whole lot of sense. They haven't mentioned any new original programming for the service which is not good. I expect they will forgo producing any new programming on the levels of Disney+, HBO Max and Peacock and just reshuffle their exciting originals across their entire portfolio for the service. If they try to price this at Netflix/HBO Max premium levels I will laugh.


----------



## lparsons21

I don’t know about all that CBS has in mind, but the current story indicates to me that CBS is going to do exactly what Comcast is doing with Peacock. Have a slew of their stuff on their offering while still licensing at least some of it to others, for about the same prices that the Peacock will be offered at for non-Comcast customers.

And what 4 things does CBS have for streaming? I only know of 2. With ads or without.

EDIT: well, duh!! . I forgot Showtime’s 2 ways.


----------



## James Long

It seems weird to have a product called "All Access" not provide access to all content. Combining their various streaming products makes sense, and if they can narrow it down to easy options (free, premium, ad free) similar to Peacock it would make it easier to understand. (Peacock's pricing will be free, $5, $10 for the three levels. Free, free and $5 for Comcast subscribers.)

Free, $6 and $10 are good levels for CBS.


----------



## lparsons21

James Long said:


> It seems weird to have a product called "All Access" not provide access to all content. Combining their various streaming products makes sense, and if they can narrow it down to easy options (free, premium, ad free) similar to Peacock it would make it easier to understand. (Peacock's pricing will be free, $5, $10 for the three levels. Free, free and $5 for Comcast subscribers.)
> 
> Free, $6 and $10 are good levels for CBS.


CBS might not like those levels. 

As it sits today it is CBS All Access @5.99 or @9.99, ads or no ads. Showtime is $10.99 usually. Which would seem to make the combo as an all-in-one price out about $20/month, which is more than HBO Max. That won't fly IMO. Since Showtime has been cheaper than HBO seemingly forever then any combo should also be cheaper.


----------



## James Long

I was keeping Showtime separate. Peacock doesn't have anything on that level.

If CBS All Access adds content from other paid distribution they would not be able to maintain "free / $6 / $10 / $20".
I see it as important to have a free level ... if only to get people accustomed to using the app.


----------



## b4pjoe

I have the $9.99 ad free package right now. If they raise it I will no longer have it.


----------



## b4pjoe

I just noticed CBS All Access has a TV provider sign in option and DirecTV is not one of the options. What is up with that?


----------



## lparsons21

b4pjoe said:


> I just noticed CBS All Access has a TV provider sign in option and DirecTV is not one of the options. What is up with that?


Maybe because DirecTV no longer exists? Possibly use the ATT login? Otherwise I don't know.


----------



## lparsons21

James Long said:


> I was keeping Showtime separate. Peacock doesn't have anything on that level.
> 
> If CBS All Access adds content from other paid distribution they would not be able to maintain "free / $6 / $10 / $20".
> I see it as important to have a free level ... if only to get people accustomed to using the app.


All of this says it will be interesting to see exactly how things work out after HBO Max and Peacock come online for everyone.

As it sits right now I don't see CBS offering a free level, but that could change.


----------



## b4pjoe

lparsons21 said:


> Maybe because DirecTV no longer exists? Possibly use the ATT login? Otherwise I don't know.


There is no AT&T or DirecTV login as a provider.

Cox - DISH - Frontier - hulu - Mediacom - Optimum - Spectrum - Suddenlink - verizon - YouTube TV and then a dropdown list of others. None of which include AT&T anything.


----------



## James Long

lparsons21 said:


> As it sits right now I don't see CBS offering a free level, but that could change.


CBS has free streaming of clips and recent episodes on CBS.COM. I have used it when weather has interrupted recordings (primarily the local station cutting in to coverage so much that the program is lost or serious storms) or when the NFL destroys the Sunday night TV schedule. Putting that on the app for free would be a gateway to paid content.


----------



## phrelin

It gets pretty complicated when one considers the existing All Access content. As explained in the Deadline Hollywood story that is the basis of that _Den of Geek_ story:

Unlike many other SVOD platforms, All Access also will be able to continue delivering live and on-demand news and sports programming via 200 CBS affiliates. Bakish described a "critical mass of live sports," calling out exclusive streaming rights to the National Women's Soccer League and UEFA Champions League soccer. CBS telecasts of NFL games, NCAA basketball and golf have long been a hallmark of CBS All Access, which launched in 2015.​
As I posted a few minutes ago in the _Will pandemic impact boost or hurt (new) streaming services_ thread, the pandemic is clobbering the old TV content service model which are seeing huge subscriber losses in satellite, cable, and online cable substitutes, in part because of the loss of live sports.

Adding that Paramount movie content now while creating speculation about how to integrate or offer in the streaming arena content from BET channels, Comedy Central, CMT channels, MTV channels, Logo, Nickelodeon channels, Paramount Network, Pop TV, Smithsonian Channel, TV Land, and VH1, the powers that be at ViacomCBS are waking folks up to what they have to offer in addition to the existing content at both CBS All Access and Showtime.


----------



## techguy88

b4pjoe said:


> I just noticed CBS All Access has a TV provider sign in option and DirecTV is not one of the options. What is up with that?





lparsons21 said:


> Maybe because DirecTV no longer exists? Possibly use the ATT login? Otherwise I don't know.





b4pjoe said:


> There is no AT&T or DirecTV login as a provider.
> 
> Cox - DISH - Frontier - hulu - Mediacom - Optimum - Spectrum - Suddenlink - verizon - YouTube TV and then a dropdown list of others. None of which include AT&T anything.





James Long said:


> CBS has free streaming of clips and recent episodes on CBS.COM. I have used it when weather has interrupted recordings (primarily the local station cutting in to coverage so much that the program is lost or serious storms) or when the NFL destroys the Sunday night TV schedule. Putting that on the app for free would be a gateway to paid content.


James is right in this you don't need CBS All Access (or an MVPD/vMVPD for that matter) to watch the free clips and the 5 most recent episodes of a show. The sign in for a TV provider is to watch Live TV without CBS All Access. It appears AT&T doesn't have an agreement in place for this feature.

Now for other TV Everywhere apps that support AT&T (using HBO Go as the example) AT&T has 4 different TV Everywhere authentication type logins depending on the service you have. DirecTV, U-Verse, AT&T TV (used for both AT&T TV and AT&T TV Now) and AT&T Wireless/AT&T Watch TV.


----------



## b4pjoe

The last time I had checked there was no TV provider login at CBS and you could watch recent episodes without even logging in. Admittedly that was quite a while ago before I subscribed to CBS All Access. I wonder if there is any kind of benefit if you do login with a TV provider? Like maybe more OnDemand content but not as much as CBS All Access gives you?


----------



## techguy88

b4pjoe said:


> The last time I had checked there was no TV provider login at CBS and you could watch recent episodes without even logging in. Admittedly that was quite a while ago before I subscribed to CBS All Access. I wonder if there is any kind of benefit if you do login with a TV provider? Like maybe more OnDemand content but not as much as CBS All Access gives you?


The TV provider login only gives you access to stream Live TV if your provider participates.


----------



## James Long

techguy88 said:


> The TV provider login only gives you access to stream Live TV if your provider participates.


Provider and local affiliate. need to participate for live TV.


----------



## b4pjoe

So the CBS All Access app was updated recently and you can now create profiles. That is the good. The bad is when trying to launch a TV show from the Apple TV Up Next area is that it opens the CBS All Access app and wants you to select a profile. Once you do it never launches the video you wanted to watch. It just stays at the main page for the app. It basically does the same thing the HBOMAX app does except it goes ahead and plays the video after selecting your profile but on the CBS app you have to continue on and manually find the video and launch it yourself which makes the Apple TV Up Next option useless. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## billsharpe

I haven't noticed the create a profile choice on my Roku TV CBS All Access app yet.


----------



## b4pjoe

It is there on the ATV box. It actually created the first profile during the update. I have found since I created two more profiles that it now usually does launch the video after selecting the profile but every once in a while it doesn't.


----------



## the2130

Rich said:


> Seriously? You realize you can activate CBSAA for a month and cancel it? Is that series not worth it? CBSAA only costs six bucks a month.
> 
> Rich


The best way to subscribe to CBSAA is through Amazon Channels. You can easily subscribe and cancel for a month at a time through the Amazon website and you can access it through the Prime video app. When I first tried CBSAA, I subscribed directly and had a number of issues. The app on my Samsung TV was buggy and would often hang after a period of inactivity. It also had the annoying "feature" of shrinking the credits to a tiny window (like Netflix on older streaming devices), and there was no way to disable the autoplay. Subscribing through Amazon, everything runs from the Prime Video app and works the same, without any of the annoyances.


----------

